# Cold Starting



## Cluelessrich (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm having cold starting issues with my 2210. I'm pretty sure my battery is close to dead. I'll take it to NAPA & have it tested but I really don't know what the max amp battery is that I can put into the 2210. Anyone have any suggested max size for a 2 cylinder Yanmar?

Related question, Hoye has suggested I get a replacement "Water Pump Plate" that has a port for the temp sensor and a second port for a block heater. http://www.hoyetractor.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=HTE&Product_Code=bp-2000-h Does anyone have any experience with this part? It looks straightforward enough.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## crackersanders (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a YM2200 that I just cranked after sitting for 10 months in 38 degrees. My battery is 12v with 550 crank amps. That is plenty. A secret that I use is my wife's hair dryer pointed at both fuel injectors on high heat and when they are hot, I then blow the hairdryer into the air intake cap and she fires after about 2-3 tries. You do use your compression relief don't you


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you using your thermostart and compression release on your ym2210?


----------



## Cluelessrich (Aug 6, 2011)

Put new battery in & all is well. I run thermostart 2 or 3 times for 10 seconds then crank without compression for 10 seconds and turn compression on while cranking - that seems to do the trick.


----------

